# What's Everyone Getting for Christmas



## shrabber (Oct 17, 2002)

Whats everyone getting for Christmas Me Lipo 5000 pack 17.5 motor,Quantum tc and Teamcheckpoint Charger


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Got a Mini-Slider.


----------



## lumberjak (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm gettin' a PRO3, and hoping for a lipo set-up to go with it.


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm getting a Team Losi 8ight with spektrum, and a Trinity "Draked" Platinum .21 motor


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

Mamba Max / 4600
4000 Lipo 
Integy 16x307 charger
Binky balancer
Complete tranny & diff rebuild (XXXT)
Dremel xpr 400
I have an Awesome wife!!


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Since last weekend.. A new RIP solid, body, tlr sprint, smart tray, zerothirty,new rc4less do foams, $300 worth of bsr foams,and some servo tape!! Dood i need new batteries!! Thank god im single! :drunk:


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I got CATARACT Surgery, in hopes to be able to SEE again...(So far - it's NOT working out as good as I was hoping...but I'm still hopeful)


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

XBox 360


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

hankster said:


> XBox 360


got that last year. getting an ipod classis 80 gig this year along with clothes. no rc stuff this year


----------



## hydroracer (Feb 18, 2004)

ice charger, mini-slider, new foams for the CW aggressor and Cobra sprint car.


----------



## shrabber (Oct 17, 2002)

Good luck swtour Hope things swing in your favor in future.


----------



## wrenchhead (Oct 26, 2007)

but my son a new sk so he can race spec class


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

i never get any r/c stuff for x-mas, or any holiday.  but id rather get it myself, so i know i get the right stuff !


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

> Good luck swtour Hope things swing in your favor in future.


Thanks...I'm hopeful (I thought driving was hard before) 

RACERS - TAKE CARE OF YOUR HEALTH!~ When you have ISSUES - have them looked at A.S.A.P. don't put them off and just deal with them on your own!!!

Watch YOUR BLOOD SUGAR
Watch YOUR BLOOD PRESSURE
GET SCREENED for CANCER


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

new airbrush and paint and novak brushless set-up for my 1/12 car.


----------



## Ohio_Norm (Dec 29, 2005)

4 good sized gift certificates to my local hobby shop... I Love My Kids!!!!
(So does Freddie !)


----------



## kstarr (May 31, 2007)

my entry fees to crcrc winter champs paid for . my wife here another year (shes battling cancer), spoiling my new granddaughter. and hope i can still out race my youngest daughter for another year.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

a KISS magnet and the 08 KISS calendar.


----------



## rcracer1120 (Nov 9, 2007)

bought myself a sportwerks recoil, and a new tool box!


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

got me a new Iwata micron airbrush,paint and stenciles.


----------



## Team_54 (Jun 4, 2007)

I got A B44. :woohoo:


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

3200 orion lipo pack
losi charge converter
toyota body
lipo battery balancer
New Dale Jr. #88 shirt
joe boxer hoody
My LRP brushless ESC sent in for repair
Yes Santa was good to me. I was a good boy :devil:


----------



## Recoiled Revo (Nov 1, 2007)

Cyclone 12
Tekin FX
and some other goodies


----------



## nitrohead (Aug 28, 2005)

I have never gotten anything RC for Xmas.......stinks. But in my house I'm Santa so ......


----------



## crazy4wdracer (Aug 1, 2007)

I got an ice charger, an equinox balancer and 2 4000mah lipo packs!


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Mini Slider

Hobby Shop Gift Cards


----------

